# Radio up the creeks



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Just to seperate from Loptap's Radio Officers Handbook thread:
John,
If you were on 'Industria' at Warri, maybe we met. I signed off 'Dalla' at Hull in April 1971, so would have been at Warri sometime around February 71. When you arrived at Warri, did you get a visit from a 19 year old sparkie from Dalla demanding you take over the guard ship job? I seem to remember going on the p1ss onboard and falling in a storm drain on the way back to my ship. It's all coming back now! Your split-superstructure ship, with an ED Chief Mate aboard as supercargo.
Richard


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"Demanding" sounds a bit harsh, Richard. It may have been me, I'll check my discharge book. So many p1ss ups, they become a bit of a blurr. "Industria" had a centre accommodation block but we did have an ED supercargo. I remember he complained about the 3rd Mate kipping between the hatches before cargo commenced.

John T


----------

